# Ayuda con Proyecto de Autobus



## Heooz (May 20, 2011)

Hola soy nuevo en el foro, estoy estudiando la carrera de Ingeniería Electrónica y tengo duda sobre un proyecto que quiero presentar en una clase de Investigación, mi proyecto es hacer que un autobús urbano no pueda seguir en marcha, hasta que se cierre la puerta completamente y la puerta se debe de cerrar 10 segundos (o un tiempo estimado) después que el usuario paso por un sensor (segun yo podria ser una barra de fotoresistencias) colocado en el ultimo escalón del autobus, como se podrán dar cuenta no se mucho del tema, y tampoco quiero que me proporcionen el proyecto ya realizado, más que nada acudo a ustedes para recibir una orientación de que componentes podria utilizar para hacer que el autobus se detenga despues de esperar un tiempo cuando recibió la señal, espero me puedan ayudar y en un futuro no muy lejano aportar para ustedes de una manera técnica.


----------



## Scooter (May 20, 2011)

Pon un monoestable


----------



## Heooz (May 20, 2011)

Gracias!,buscaré información acerca de los monoestables, ¿Alguna otra idea acerca de comó realizar el mecanismo?


----------

